# Sovtek Mig 60



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey, gang.

Does anyone have any opinions/experiences with a mig 60? 

If I get it, it'll be paired up with a 412 (80's JCM800 412 slant) loaded w/ V30's and G12-65's. 

Thanks

- Kerry


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

The MIg60 is a pretty good amp. Very similar circuit to the JCM800, they sound really good and the Sovtek stuff is pretty well made although there were problems with some of the input jacks and toggle switchs although those are really easy to change out in those.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

good amp. Might need to run some pedals through it to get the tone you want though. Apparently the Mig50 is a better amp (it's known to be the best out of the series). there's also the mig100 which some people don't like. Probably because it's almost impossible to get a good natural overdrive out of it due to being 100 watts.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys for the feedback. I'm gonna buy the mig 60 and give it a go.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

I've heard of these amps for years and considered buying a 50 at one point but
never pulled the trigger. Any chance of some clips after you get it?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Pneumonic said:


> Thanks guys for the feedback. I'm gonna buy the mig 60 and give it a go.


Go for it, they sound good. Alot of guys go for the 50 series as they are patterned more after a bassman. Let us know what you think after you get a chance to put it through it's paces.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

is that the CL one?


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Well got the amp and have given it a couple workouts. Sounds very nice to these ears. 

I'm gonna play around with the guts and tube roll in it over the next little while in order to fine tune it.

Here's a couple of early pictures.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

mcgriff420 said:


> I've heard of these amps for years and considered buying a 50 at one point but
> never pulled the trigger. Any chance of some clips after you get it?





Ripper said:


> Go for it, they sound good. Alot of guys go for the 50 series as they are patterned more after a bassman. Let us know what you think after you get a chance to put it through it's paces.


I won't subject you guys to my hideous playing but will get my 17 year old to lay down some sample licks over the next day or so.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

he'll sound different then you.

just play it yourself and record some clips


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Gibby alarm! I see a sweet identified Gibby in Canadian airspace.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in posting but been very busy and just got time to do this today

Did a 12 bar blues track and some Zep. Anyhow both of these clips are recorded with the Mig60 powering a Marshall JCM800 412. Just quickly did the recording so it's not great but seems pretty reflective of tone and sound. Then again I only played this through my cheapie monitor speakers. Zep file is 13.9 MB the 12 bar is 31.4 MB.

Recording gear was ART tube pre into an Aardvark Aark 24 card. 16 bit, 32 bit float wav file. File not touched. Shure 57 close mic'd on one of the Celestion V30's. 

Guitar is a 93 Classic Les Paul. Fingers belong to my 17 year old. :rockon2:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/o31ng4njrgy/single v30-12 bar.wav

http://www.mediafire.com/file/zeyuvtjo50r/LZ single v30 close.wav


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

thanks will check 'em in the AM!


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I am thinking of getting one of these amps as well. I know this is an old post, but I was hoping to hear your sound clips and they don't seem to work anymore. Could you repost them? What do you think of the amp now that the effects of new gear have worn off?


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

JimiGuy7 said:


> I am thinking of getting one of these amps as well. I know this is an old post, but I was hoping to hear your sound clips and they don't seem to work anymore. Could you repost them? What do you think of the amp now that the effects of new gear have worn off?


PM responded too


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just picked one of these up. Good Sunday workout planned

Update: Review posted on the Mig 60 http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-speaker-cabs/41486-sovtek-mig-60-a.html


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Shiiittt, been working with this Mig 60 a lot lately and I stuck the Dano Transparent OD in front of it and it creates a tone that I have been searching for many years. So glad I jumped on this Mig when it came up. I have ran all my guitars through and they are fine but when I plug in the Heritage GM with the EMG's its friggin sweet man.

End of message


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

congrats! i hope to track one down someday...first though..build either a 18W clone or the 36W model


----------

